# My plan for my future build



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

These are my scribble for my layout. I will be using 2 4x8 sheets of plywood. I will be using Kato unitrack. It will be in N Scale. FT means front.

View attachment layout 1.pdf


This is phase 1 of my build. It is a 4 x 8 sheet of plywood. There are 2 circular tracks and one spur. I plan to have a few sidings and at least one rail yard. I think the rail yard will be centre front of the layout. Thee spurs are for the connections to phase 2.

On the left hand side, the 3 tracks will be at 3 different heights. The blue will be the highest, the red the lowest.

On the right side, the red is higher than the green.

View attachment layout 2.pdf


This is Phase 2 of my build. It will also be a 4x8 sheet of plywood. The right front will be a harbour. The trains will either run under it, or over it. There will be a rail yard and a container terminal.

Once phase 2 is attached, it will form an L.


What are your thoughts? Anyone really good with software wanting to help me figure out what track I need? Phase 1 will be started soon. Phase 2, not for a while.


----------

